# Friends in Lloydminster



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there,
My name is Ursula and im 37. I've been in Lloydminster for a month now and I would love to make some friends  I have 2 kids 14 & 16 and my hubby is a mechanic . So with kids at school and hubby at work I'm bored out my head! I am looking for work but in the meantime if anyone fancies meeting up for coffee/tea and maybe something a bit stronger on a occasional weekend  please pm me

Ursula


----------



## JMTJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope you make contact with people soon. Its hard when you first come to Canada. Stick with it I am sure you will meet some good people soon.


----------



## Diamondgirl (Dec 5, 2013)

*Lloydminster*

Hi Ursula,

I was just wondering how you are getting on in Lloydminster?
My husband has being offered a job there and we are finding it very hard to find information on the place.
We have no kids, so schools etc. isn't a concern. 
If you or anyone else could give me some information on what Lloydminster is like I would greatly appreciate it.
Would it be somewhere you would recommend to move to? Is there much to do there etc...?


----------

